# प्रबन्धन > मुझे कुछ कहना है >  ये समस्या कब दूर होगी

## badboy123455

*
जब भी   Reply With Quote करने की कोशिश करो ये बन जाता हे फिर कुछ नहीं होता 
1  महीने से परेशान कर रही हे ये समस्या 
क्या किसी और को भी आ रही हे 
आज तो बहुत दुखी कर दिया इसने * :mepullhair::mepullhair:
* नियामक और प्रशासक जी क्या इसका कोई हल नहीं हे
*

----------


## badboy123455

*
ये नेट की समस्या तो नहीं हे क्युकी और सब साईट आराम से खुलती हे 
मोज़िला इस्तेमाल कर रहा हू*

----------


## badboy123455

*क्या और किसी को ये समस्या नहीं हे*

----------


## love birds

भाई कभी कभी अति है मगर डेली तो नहीं !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Dark Rider

यह तभी होती है जब फोरम पर लोड अधिक हो या फिर आपका नेट स्लो हो |

----------


## badboy123455

> भाई कभी कभी अति है मगर डेली तो नहीं !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


*
दो दिनों से तो बहुत खून पि रही हे 
आज सुबह से अब सही हुई हे 
फिर खराब हो जायेगी*

----------


## badboy123455

> यह तभी होती है जब फोरम पर लोड अधिक हो या फिर आपका नेट स्लो हो |



*नेट स्लो तो हे लेकिन इतना भी नहीं ठीक ठाक हे 
अब इस लोड का पता नहीं*

----------


## love birds

> *
> दो दिनों से तो बहुत खून पि रही हे 
> आज सुबह से अब सही हुई हे 
> फिर खराब हो जायेगी*


भाई खून कम है तो अनार का जुष पीओ !!!!!!!!  :pointlol::pointlol::pointlol:

----------


## Dark Rider

> *नेट स्लो तो हे लेकिन इतना भी नहीं ठीक ठाक हे 
> अब इस लोड का पता नहीं*



मुझे कोई समस्या नही है आपके कब से हो रही है जैसा की आपने कहा दो दिन से लेकिन ऐसा मेरे तो बिलकुल नही है |

----------


## Dark Rider

> भाई खून कम है तो अनार का जुष पीओ !!!!!!!!  :pointlol::pointlol::pointlol:


बॉडी देखो इसकी लगता है कम है

----------


## RUDHR.

> भाई खून कम है तो अनार का जुष पीओ !!!!!!!!  :pointlol::pointlol::pointlol:


हा हा हा हा हः अह

----------


## RUDHR.

> बॉडी देखो इसकी लगता है कम है


ये तो वसा हे .................
खून नहीं हे ....................

----------


## love birds

थोरा सबर करो तो बताऊ समशया का समाधान ??????????

----------


## badboy123455

> भाई खून कम है तो अनार का जुष पीओ !!!!!!!!  :pointlol::pointlol::pointlol:





> बॉडी देखो इसकी लगता है कम है





> हा हा हा हा हः अह


*
भाइयो थोडा सीरियस हो यार 
ये समस्या बहुत बार आती हे*

----------


## badboy123455

> थोरा सबर करो तो बताऊ समशया का समाधान ??????????


*
बताये ना यार और ये सूत्र किसलिए हे*

----------


## Dark Rider

> *
> भाइयो थोडा सीरियस हो यार 
> ये समस्या बहुत बार आती हे*


नेट नेट नेट , स्लो स्लो स्लो

----------


## badboy123455

> मुझे कोई समस्या नही है आपके कब से हो रही है जैसा की आपने कहा दो दिन से लेकिन ऐसा मेरे तो बिलकुल नही है |


*
मुझे तो बहुत आ रही हे  ये सूत्र भी अब बना हे ३ बजे से लगा था*

----------


## JEETJAWAN

> नेट नेट नेट , स्लो स्लो स्लो





> *
> मुझे तो बहुत आ रही हे  ये सूत्र भी अब बना हे ३ बजे से लगा था*


कभी कभी मेरे भी आती है लेकिन जब नेट की स्*पीड कम होती हे जब ही आती है 
या फिर कई सारी साईटे एक साथ खोल रखी तब आती है .........

----------


## sumii24

> *
> जब भी   Reply With Quote करने की कोशिश करो ये बन जाता हे फिर कुछ नहीं होता 
> 1  महीने से परेशान कर रही हे ये समस्या 
> क्या किसी और को भी आ रही हे 
> आज तो बहुत दुखी कर दिया इसने * :mepullhair::mepullhair:
> * नियामक और प्रशासक जी क्या इसका कोई हल नहीं हे
> *



भाई को नमस्कार 

अरे मित्र मुझे तो ये समस्या नहीं अति है

----------


## Teach Guru

कभी - कभी ये समस्या मुझे भी होती है..........

----------


## Dark Rider

> कभी कभी मेरे भी आती है लेकिन जब नेट की स्*पीड कम होती हे जब ही आती है 
> या फिर कई सारी साईटे एक साथ खोल रखी तब आती है .........



बिलकुल ठीक कहा आपने जीत जी

----------


## Rajeev

मित्रों ये समस्या फोरम के नए text box की वजह से हो रही है |
अभी जो text box फोरम पर चल रहा है वो flash से चल रहा है (ऐसा मुझे लगता है की ये flash से चल रहा है) |
मुझे लगता है की पहले वाला text box ठीक था |
मैं जानता हू की नए text box में बहुत सी नई सुविधा दी गयी है |
मगर ये flash से चल रहा है और आप सब तो जानते है की flash पहले लोड लेता है उसके बाद ही कुछ करने देता है |
इसलिए आप सब समझ ही गए होगे ........................

----------


## Mr_perfect

मेरे सूचना पटल पर 4,294,967,294 सूचनाएं दिख रही है जिस कारण कोई नई सूचना आने पर भी ध्यान नहीँ जाता है

----------


## Rajeev

एक और खराबी है नए text box (replay box) इसमें जो एक नई सुविधा दी गयी है " Restore Auto-Saved Content " जो की अपने आप बीच-बीच " auto-save " करती रहती है |
उसमे ये एक खराबी है |



उसमे हिंदी में जो कुछ लिखा होता है उसमे ????? ऐसा ही लिखा आता है |

----------


## badboy123455

> मित्रों ये समस्या फोरम के नए text box की वजह से हो रही है |
> अभी जो text box फोरम पर चल रहा है वो flash से चल रहा है (ऐसा मुझे लगता है की ये flash से चल रहा है) |
> मुझे लगता है की पहले वाला text box ठीक था |
> मैं जानता हू की नए text box में बहुत सी नई सुविधा दी गयी है |
> मगर ये flash से चल रहा है और आप सब तो जानते है की flash पहले लोड लेता है उसके बाद ही कुछ करने देता है |
> इसलिए आप सब समझ ही गए होगे ........................


*

आपने बिलकुल सही कहा हे मित्र पहले वाला बॉक्स ही सही था 
फोरम को नयी करने के चक्कर में बस मुसीबते ही गले पड रही हे*

----------


## badboy123455

> एक और खराबी है नए text box (replay box) इसमें जो एक नई सुविधा दी गयी है " Restore Auto-Saved Content " जो की अपने आप बीच-बीच " auto-save " करती रहती है |
> उसमे ये एक खराबी है |
> 
> 
> 
> उसमे हिंदी में जो कुछ लिखा होता है उसमे ????? ऐसा ही लिखा आता है |



*
अब बताइए ऐसी  auto-save का क्या करे...*............:pointlol:

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

ये समस्या फोरम की नही आप के कम्यूटर  की प्रतीत होती है 
अपने कम्प्यूटर में हिंदी फॉण्ट डालिए " एक्स पी " की सी डी से

----------


## faqrudeen

जी साजिद जी, मुझे भी ऐसा ही लगता है बाद बॉय भाई जान. 


> ये समस्या फोरम की नही आप के कम्यूटर  की प्रतीत होती है 
> अपने कम्प्यूटर में हिंदी फॉण्ट डालिए " एक्स पी " की सी डी से

----------


## badboy123455

> ये समस्या फोरम की नही आप के कम्यूटर  की प्रतीत होती है 
> अपने कम्प्यूटर में हिंदी फॉण्ट डालिए " एक्स पी " की सी डी से


*

मेरे कम्पूटर में सारे हिंदी फॉण्ट हे 
वैसे ये समस्या मुझे नहीं राजीव जी को हे*

----------


## badboy123455

*ये समस्या कब दूर होगी 
अभी तक के उतरो से तो लगता हे की ये समस्या कभी दूर नहीं होगी*

----------


## Rajeev

> *
> 
> आपने बिलकुल सही कहा हे मित्र पहले वाला बॉक्स ही सही था 
> फोरम को नयी करने के चक्कर में बस मुसीबते ही गले पड रही हे*


क्या badboy जी कभी कुछ बोलते है कभी कुछ आप ही ने मनोज जी के सूत्र "सवाल-जवाब" में इस बात की तारीफ की थी |
और अब कुछ और बोल रहे है ................




> ये समस्या फोरम की नही आप के कम्यूटर  की प्रतीत होती है 
> अपने कम्प्यूटर में हिंदी फॉण्ट डालिए " एक्स पी " की सी डी से


साजिद भाई मैंने " एक्स पी " से फॉण्ट डाले हुए है फिर भी ये समस्या आ रही है |

----------


## badboy123455

> क्या badboy जी कभी कुछ बोलते है कभी कुछ आप ही ने मनोज जी के सूत्र "सवाल-जवाब" में इस बात की तारीफ की थी |
> और अब कुछ और बोल रहे है ................
> 
> 
> साजिद भाई मैंने " एक्स पी " से फॉण्ट डाले हुए है फिर भी ये समस्या आ रही है |



*मेरे भाई मेने तारीफ की थी के अब कलर बदलने के लिए go advanced में जाना नहीं पड़ेगा 
पर ये थोड़ी कहा था की  go advanced में जा ही नहीं पाए वैसे भी ये समस्या तारीफ़ करने के बाद ही शुरू हुई थी*

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

> क्या badboy जी कभी कुछ बोलते है कभी कुछ आप ही ने मनोज जी के सूत्र "सवाल-जवाब" में इस बात की तारीफ की थी |
> और अब कुछ और बोल रहे है ................
> 
> 
> साजिद भाई मैंने " एक्स पी " से फॉण्ट डाले हुए है फिर भी ये समस्या आ रही है |



मुझे तो ऐसे कोई समस्या नही आ रही है 
क्या किसी और को भी ऐसी समस्या आई है 
इस संदर्भ में कृपया सूचित करें

----------


## Rajeev

> मुझे तो ऐसे कोई समस्या नही आ रही है 
> क्या किसी और को भी ऐसी समस्या आई है 
> इस संदर्भ में कृपया सूचित करें


अगर मेरी तरह किसी और सदस्य को ऐसी ही कोई समस्या हो रही है तो यहाँ पर सूचित करे !
उसकी समस्या का जल्द-से-जल्द निदान किया जायेगा |

----------


## badboy123455

हो गया निदान .......:mepullhair:

----------


## JEETJAWAN

एक समस्*या मेरे साथ भी है कि जब भी मे आधा शब्*द लिखता हूं वो स्*टार बन जाता है , जबकि टेक्*सट बॉक्*स में सही दिखते है
जैसे आप देखे  स्*कुल पत्*थर  नमस्*कार आहिस्*ता मन्दिर 
ये शब्*द टेक्*सट बॉक्*स में तो सही दिखते है पर पोस्*ट करने के बाद में ये आधे अक्षर  स्*टार  यानि तारे बन जाते है 
ये भी समस्*या  फॉर्म पर है गुगल और नोट पेड पर लिखने पर ऐसा बिल्*कुल नही हेाता 
पोस्*ट तो आप  देख लोगे और  टेक्*सट बाक्*स कि पिक्*चर में अगली पोस्*ट में सलग्*न कर रहा हूं
धन्*यवाद

----------


## JEETJAWAN

[IMG][/IMG]
_____________________________

----------


## badboy123455

*यारो ये मेरी वाली समस्या मोजिला में ज्यादा आती हे 
ओपेरा में तो लगबग आती ही नहीं 
अब ओपेरा ही use कर रहा हू*

----------


## JEETJAWAN

> [IMG][/IMG]
> _____________________________





> एक समस्*या मेरे साथ भी है कि जब भी मे आधा शब्*द लिखता हूं वो स्*टार बन जाता है , जबकि टेक्*सट बॉक्*स में सही दिखते है
> जैसे आप देखे  स्*कुल पत्*थर  नमस्*कार आहिस्*ता मन्दिर 
> ये शब्*द टेक्*सट बॉक्*स में तो सही दिखते है पर पोस्*ट करने के बाद में ये आधे अक्षर  स्*टार  यानि तारे बन जाते है 
> ये भी समस्*या  फॉर्म पर है गुगल और नोट पेड पर लिखने पर ऐसा बिल्*कुल नही हेाता 
> पोस्*ट तो आप  देख लोगे और  टेक्*सट बाक्*स कि पिक्*चर में अगली पोस्*ट में सलग्*न कर रहा हूं
> धन्*यवाद


इस स्*टार कि समस्*या का भी कोई हल निकालो ..........

----------


## love birds

> इस स्*टार कि समस्*या का भी कोई हल निकालो ..........


ache lag rahe hai bandhu

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

> अगर मेरी तरह किसी और सदस्य को ऐसी ही कोई समस्या हो रही है तो यहाँ पर सूचित करे !
> उसकी समस्या का जल्द-से-जल्द निदान किया जायेगा |


इस तरह की कोई भी समस्या किसी भी अन्य सदस्य ने नही दर्ज कराई है इसका सीधा सा अर्थ है के ये समस्या आपकी अपने संगणक की है 
कृपया अच्छे तरह अपने संगणक का अवलोकन करें 
समस्या निरस्त की जाती है

----------


## aawara

*सामान्य मंच पे धर्म विभाग नहीं दिखाई दे रहा है .........कोई बताना चाहेगा क्यूँ ........??
*

----------


## badboy123455

> *सामान्य मंच पे धर्म विभाग नहीं दिखाई दे रहा है .........कोई बताना चाहेगा क्यूँ ........??
> *



*उसे  बंद कर दिया गया हे*

----------


## aawara

*शुक्रिया मित्र आपका ..............!!!!!!!!
*

----------

